# Identify 19th Century Signature Monogram



## Lawrence Harley (May 9, 2020)

Hi Guys

Interesting story behind this painting. It was sold in 1977 as a genuine Winston Churchill by Bell Galleries in Cheshire for £3500 (We have the receipt). However on further investigation it is quite clear this isn't a Churchill. It was inherited by my friend from his Grandma. Would be great to find out some more info about this painting.

We are now trying to identify the artist. There is a signature (see photo) but I have been through the website Artist Signatures and can't find it. From the date of the Canvas we are dating this to between 1860-1866, although if it was painted over it could be later than this?

The Canvas is by R Davis of 35 & 36 Chenies Mews and 10 Huntley St, Tottenham Court Road - so maybe an artist working in London?

Can anyone identify the signature monogram please? It looks as if it might say PX? 

Thanks in advance.

Lawrence


----------



## Lawrence Harley (May 9, 2020)

Looking more closely, I wonder if the signature is RX and the bottom right foot of the X has two lines? Not much to go on but if anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate it!


----------

